# Police Applicaton Responses



## capt font (Nov 27, 2002)

As have many others, I have made numerous applications to different Departments for a position as a full time Police Officer. Of the 50 plus applications I have submitted, I have recieved only a handfull of responses. If any Recruiting Officers or Chiefs read this it would be helpful to those applicants if you could send them a note stating the status of their applications.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

I AGREE WITH YOU TOTALLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

Capt Font, You don't indicate whether the departments that you've sent resumes to are actually hiring or not. If they are, then I agree, they should send you some kind of response one way or the other. In my department all resumes are forwarded to me, and quite frankly, I get so many that it would be too time consuming for me to respond to each one that is sent unsolicited. If you send a resume and we are hiring, you'll hear from us.


----------



## capt font (Nov 27, 2002)

I appreciate your responses. Some of my applications are unsolicited, but most were for posted positions. Thank you from those of us who lay in waiting.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by radiocop:
> *In my department all resumes are forwarded to me, and quite frankly, I get so many that it would be too time consuming for me to respond to each one that is sent unsolicited. If you send a resume and we are hiring, you'll hear from us. *


Sounds reasonable. However, even the college-style "we have your application and you will hear from us again if we need you" postcard would make me happy. And I would imagine that colleges/universities receive MANY more applicants than an average police department.










-Mike


----------



## Sirk109 (Nov 19, 2002)

true, true...but then again I don't know of too many local PD's with a fully staffed admissions department...  

but seriously, even a generic "yes we got your application, and you'll here from us" notice would sufice. At least you would know your app. isn't floating around the postal system somewhere...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Sirk109:
> * true, true...but then again I don't know of too many local PD's with a fully staffed admissions department...  *


LOL!!! Excellent point, Sirk!

Another thought: e-mail notifications? Send a preset message to candidates who (optionally) choose to provide their e-mail address, informing them that the department has their application.

If a candidate would rather not give their address out (for whatever reason), they are not notified.

That should be able to be tackled by whoever opens the mail, send one mass e-mail a day to all of the apps received that day.

Just a thought! Hell, if HRD can go on-line, anyone can! 

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I haven't really applied to all that many jobs since I started at the jail, but a few, including a few from the Mass Listings section of this board. Other than Amherst and Northeastern, I have not received a response from a single department. 

It kind of a amazes me, that these departemnts can't just print a standard card, and run them through the printer with a mail merge. A simple, "Thank you, we received your application", would be nice. I know staffing is short, but common courtesy would be nice.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Along the same lines, I'd like to get on a department in the Merrimack Valley. I will be completeing the MCJTC academy in 3 weeks. Should I send out Resumes to the Non-Civil Service towns in my area or call first to see if they have a reserve spot open? I'd even take a dispatching job.
The job I have right now is getting old (15 years w/ same company) and it has nothing to do with LE,except when I catch a shoplifter ( A bigger P.I.T.A. then its worth).


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I had a similar expirence, I was going through the process for a town earlier this year. In Feb/Mar I met with my background investigator then I herd ABSOLUTLY nothing till Last week (June 10) about the job. How Irritating is that? I went through the process for 2 other jobs and received an offer for one of them (Which I turned down).


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

How could you turn an offer down, anything is better than Emerson, even McDonald's.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

In all honesy, the hardest part of Emerson is just getting out of bed and coming into work. Slam on it all you want "and I slam on it more than anyone" but it hasnt been all that bad for me. I do think that in the future when/IF one of the current Lt's take over the department, it will progress forward. :sl:


----------

